# Exterior Window Finishing



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That window should be inset a bit more than the exterior and it should be caulked between the wood trim and the window.

Water runs behind the siding already but that J-Channel is not installed properly either.

I also like a drip cap behind the j and between the wood frame and the siding as a catch and divert.


----------



## eggcrate (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

At this point I don't think the windows can get inset and deeper, though I'm not pretending to know how to install windows. These are egress windows and this particular windows has the bottom half of the window set into the contrete. Seems to me that the wood trim could be taken out and a thicker cut used to make up for the "gap" and then caulked. Again, this was done by a contractor and I just want to know what to tell him. All I know is that asthetically, it really looks bad to me. Not to mention it looks like it's going to leak all over the palce.

What would be your course of action to fix the problems?

Thanks again!

Brian


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not moving the windows, properly folded J channel, drip cap, and seal the window to the frame.


----------

